# What to wear for arena eventing?



## amaia (28 February 2015)

I'm doing an arena eventing class in the beginning of march - half showjumps half xc jumps - should I wear xc or sj stuff?? Thanks


----------



## PorkChop (28 February 2015)

I would check with the organisers - the ones we have done it was your own choice


----------



## amaia (28 February 2015)

will do! thanks


----------



## CrazyEquestrian (28 February 2015)

At most of them I think it's XC colours for all of it!


----------



## Charlie007 (1 March 2015)

Think it's xc colours for all. Out of interest what's the smallest class??


----------



## Shay (1 March 2015)

It is usually free choice - XC  or SJ.  But do check the rules in case!


----------



## amaia (1 March 2015)

Smallest class is up to 75cm


----------



## ArbonShowing (1 March 2015)

I have done it numerous times in both show gear and XC. It was much easier in XC colours (I fell off in a £160 tweed and ripped it :'( )! I would check with the organizers but usually both are acceptable. Local to me they have done classes starting at 18" and others starting at 2ft 3".


----------



## vallin (1 March 2015)

See my post about Keysoe, they do jackets for dressage and XC for the other two phases.


----------



## Clever pony (3 March 2015)

Wear a star outfit amaia with love and star won't feel left out blue is boring blue and pink are the best !!


----------



## amaia (4 March 2015)

Clever pony said:



			Wear a star outfit amaia with love and star won't feel left out blue is boring blue and pink are the best !!
		
Click to expand...

I will go out and buy yellow xc stuff then and go as a giant star! Im sure Amaia will love that!


----------



## Clever pony (4 March 2015)

Have you checked your inbox ?


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2015)

I spent Sunday helping at an arena event .
Based on what I saw do what you choose,  I would say it was  evenly divided between hacking jackets and XC stuff with a few in blue / black jackets .


----------



## Clever pony (5 March 2015)

Amaia messages aren't working so will say on here.
N v said arena was busy on Sunday but if the ground dries up a bit we can hire the cross country so my mum is going to text tomorrow and see what they think. I think I am going to do school showjumping


----------



## amaia (6 March 2015)

Clever pony said:



			Amaia messages aren't working so will say on here.
N v said arena was busy on Sunday but if the ground dries up a bit we can hire the cross country so my mum is going to text tomorrow and see what they think. I think I am going to do school showjumping
		
Click to expand...

Whoop! Text me about xc course fingers crossed


----------



## Clever pony (6 March 2015)

Don't know if yogie will be fixed as it is broken but I think my mum is going to contact Dan will let you know tomorrow make sure you and your mum occasionally check your phone I will text you x


----------

